# 2019/20 DA Cup as next step for boys?



## Kante (Apr 18, 2019)

Here's link. http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180418-NEWS-DA-Introduces-New-Cup-Comp-Structure-for-Girls

One contributor in the girls thread on this pointed out that it says "clubs" not teams, and that's an important distinction. http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/da-cup-competition-for-2019-2020.17135/

Seems like a tailor made solve/compromise with the MLS academies who wanted their own MLS league.

Another area where the girls academy is taking the first step (the other step being u16 standalone).


----------



## jpeter (Apr 19, 2019)

Kante said:


> Here's link. http://www.ussoccerda.com/20180418-NEWS-DA-Introduces-New-Cup-Comp-Structure-for-Girls
> 
> One contributor in the girls thread on this pointed out that it says "clubs" not teams, and that's an important distinction. http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/da-cup-competition-for-2019-2020.17135/
> 
> ...


The boys DA especially the MLS one have been talkin about something like this for what going on two years now so at the summer showcase or sooner expect a announcement on what's going to go on for the boys for next season


----------

